# Thoughts on adopting a female pup with a grade 2 Murmur



## petrel800 (Mar 19, 2015)

Our breeder has a female pup that has a slight heart murmur that her Vet has diagnosed. Obviously she cannot sell this puppy because of it cannot meet their health guarantee, so she has reached out to former clients to see if someone would like to adopt the dog. The vet noted that it is a faint murmur and she could grow out of it since she's only 12 weeks. Obviously, we would have the dog fixed since we would not an accidental litter from a dog with a possible genetic condition.

I'd love to hear some thoughts on the subject, reading about Murmurs on here, it appears that a lot dogs live a very healthy life with a low grade murmur and proper meds. From what I've read, it also appears that the dog needs to be 14-16 weeks to get an accurate diagnosis on a murmur, so growing out of it could be a possibility.

I know we could give the puppy a very comfortable home and a happy existence which is why I'm contemplating it. We do have a 1 year old Shepherd in the house, a little concerned about his energy level vs a dog with a heart condition.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi. I am not sure there is any way of telling. Was a sonogram done and xrays? Will it go away? I would get a second opinion about that. We had a king charles cavalier that just passed away at 9 years old. She was a blessing an angel in disguise. She was born with the heart murmor and no complications till she reached 7 years old (level 3) and put on medication by our vet and xrays sonogram. Our vet said she had a year or two to live.
Her murmor became worse. At 8 she started to decline quickly we had to go to a cardiolgist she was in congestive heart failure and was put on all sorts of medicine she did great for another year and needed her stomach drained many times the last two months since it filled up with fluid. We made her comfortable till her last day was 9 years old. I hear some dogs pass away at two years of age. Life would of not been the same without her in our lives. Just so you are aware it can be very costly but the cost could make her comfortable in the end. Sorry I dont know if this has been much help.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Get it seen by a cardiologist. A lot of time young german shepherd pups with murmurs have PDAs, which can be corrected with surgery.

It's impossible to give you a prognosis without knowing the cause of the murmur


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

There are multiple reasons a puppy can have a heart murmur. Some are benign and puppies grow out of them. Some are not and need to be managed by a cardiologist. Some can be surgically fixed and some can cause sudden death. 

I recommend going to a veterinary cardiologist and having an echo done. It's the ONLY way to know what is causing the murmur. 

Everyone can speculate and give stories about puppies outgrowing murmurs, but an echo is the only way to get an actual diagnosis.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Dog might be completely normal and even just go away. May need some medication and management. Could be a more serious condition too.

For a full picture would have to talk to your vet on what is the way forward.

The dog deserves a home. i guess it's an expense issue. And weather you want an unhealthy dog...

As far as rescuing dogs goes.
This is the best example of a dog that should be saved.

Responsible breeder... Not trying to sell off dog with a condition..

Without sounding elitist and saying other dogs deserve less..

This is a dog that went through a responsible breeding program and needs some help.
Good breeders don't set up dogs for abandonment.. Being not honest and selling the dog just for a quick buck and to wrong people would have likely caused an abandoned uncared for dog.

Instead this shows again why breeders and responsible programs and everyone supporting such people is the key to the shelter dog problem. 

So about adopting that dog.. It is a responsibility and might not be a big deal at all or a bit more than you want.

That is a personal choice. You obviously have no responsibility to do it.
If you did go for it it would be a very nice thing to do.

it could be a 'free' puppy but it could possibly be the most expensive puppy of the litter in the long term.

On the other hand could be completely fine. 
Maybe if breeder covered a full vet work up checkup so you can know what you are taking on.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if it is a minor grade 2 murmur as your vet says, it will most likely resolve itself at 14or 15 weeks. might to check that. i would take the pup knowing it may have a short life span or need some life long meds down the road. dont know if would go with cardiac surgery on a dog. not sure i wouldnt but most likely not.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, did you get your dog?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sigh and yet again some "Boxer" folks are all to familiar with this issue" also! 

Boxer Hearts


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

A murmur means "turbulent blood flow in the heart". It could be from a PDA (patent ductus arterioles) which is an opening that is normal prior to birth but should close shortly after birth. Easy enough to diagnose with a cardiac ECHO. However, it could also represent an abnormal cardiac defect that requires complex cardiac surgery. I wouldn't hesitate to request en ECHO to find out the reason for the murmur. Good luck.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

I hate spell check. PDA is patent.ductus.arteriosis", which just means the normal pre-birth opening between the pulmonary artery and aorta failed to close after birth. However, it could be more significant. A cardiac ECHO will give a definitive answer. Good luck.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It is wonderful that the breeder is looking to simply place the pup in a good home. 

A friend of mine has a Border collie with a grade 2 murmur. Scooter is 6 and still running agility. Her vet says this is actually keeping his heart stronger.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The pup should be seen by a veterinary cardiologist, so you can get the best idea of what you are dealing with. That said, nothing is ever 100 percent. You are taking a risk, with a dog with a heart murmur. But, life is a risk any way and there are no guarantees. I had a Samoyed puppy who had a heart murmur. Her diagnosis was 'Mild Aortic Stenosis'. She was seen by the cardiologist several times. 

My regular vet told me, "Whenever you take on a dog with a heart murmur, you are opening yourself up to a lot of heartache." It seems, sometimes, when there is a heart murmur, there are other health issues as well. My pup has HD, and a digestive disorder. At the time of her spay, it was found that her reproductive system was not well formed. At her last cardiologist visit, he said she didn't have to be seen for 6-7 years. She got an excellent report at her last regular vet visit. Everything was stable. She was looking good. A few months later, she collapsed in the backyard. I rushed her to the E-vet, where she died. She was only 3.5 years old.

Some heart murmur dogs don't have other health issues. Some outgrow the murmur. Dogs are living things, and you are taking a chance, by giving your heart to any dog. Yes, it is a risk. Do I wish I had never had my Samoyed? I would do it all over again, in a heartbeat. She was the sweetest, most beautiful dog I have every owned. I didn't have her nearly long enough, but I treasure the time I did have with her. 

If you take this pup, know there is a possibility that he may have a shorter life span. Love him for the time you have together. Hopefully that time will turn out to be very long.


----------

